

Rubinius 1.0.0RC1 released - dmajda
http://rubini.us/

======
sunkencity
Nice, it has really improved since I tried it last. Way faster.

~~~
sjs
Sometimes faster than other new Ruby VMs:
<http://twitter.com/avibryant/status/6073999000>

It's a really exciting time for Ruby programmers! Too bad I don't get paid to
write (much) Ruby these days.

------
jarnold
Here is the getting started page: <http://rubini.us/download.html>

------
pkulak
This may seem like a dumb question, but what's the point? Is it just some kind
of turtles all the way down exercise?

~~~
mbrubeck
The main goal is to produce a Ruby implementation with a good high-level
design and an accessible implementation. This will make it easier to optimize
the implementation, and to experiment with changes to the implementation or
the language. Unlike some other Ruby implementations, Rubinius also intends to
be compatible with C extensions written for MRI.

